

The First Caucasian Samurai - lionhearted
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/William_Adams_(sailor)

======
liedra
This story gave rise to one of my most favourite novels, Shōgun, by James
Clavell. It's a great story about conquering the cultural divide. Not entirely
sure why it was linked on HN but it's certainly interesting.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shōgun_(novel)>

It's also an interesting exercise in cultural expectations; even now, with our
small world, there are still very different expectations with, say, setting up
a business or even just conducting business or going to work (or even living)
in Japan or China (or many other countries) and that of the same in a
"Western" country. Even then, doing business in America is, it seems, quite
different from doing it in Australia or the UK or Continental Europe.

Just goes to show that even though we feel we get closer as an international
society, many things highly resist change or adapt in quite different ways.

~~~
prawn
"Not entirely sure why it was linked on HN but it's certainly interesting."

Justin (justin.tv) mentioned Shogun in his Inc.com interview.

------
jeb
He was not the first Foreign Samurai though, an African preceeded him:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yasuke>

------
rgrieselhuber
In a weird way, William Adams has had a huge effect on most of the good things
in my life.

As liedra noted, he is the inspiration for the main character in Shogun. When
I was about 9 years old, I first came across Shogun (the book) at my public
library. It enchanted me and I've read it many times since then.

It was my first experience with anything related to Japan and it completely
fascinated me. I tried to learn Japanese on my own as a kid and finally
learned it for real in college. Through my wife, kids and career, it's fair to
say that almost half of my life has been a Japanese experience.

------
guinness
We should get a book thread going. Shogun is definitely one of my favorites.

~~~
Panoramix
It's currently on my waiting list. Right now I'm halfway through "Musashi",
which I'm finding quite motivational. I'm not sure how the two books compare
though.

~~~
liedra
I preferred Shogun a lot more over Musashi. I know the second is a classic,
but the first one was a much more engrossing story to me (despite its
historical inaccuracy). :)

------
anticitizen
Everyone who saw the Tom Cruise movie knows that the last samurai was white,
too. :P

